# Billy Graham is the best modern preacher



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.christiantoday.com/artic...o.heaven.announces.new.film.project/42773.htm


This one is so true.
http://www.charismanews.com/culture...-1955-message-was-more-prophetic-than-we-knew.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 20, 2014)

He is great one but several I have heard preached and taught the word just as good.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re:*

I for one have much respect for Mr. Graham and his message.  God used his message to bring me to saving faith in Christ.  I am so glad he was faithful to His calling!

However, of this I am sure, he does not desire to be the greatest, but the least, that Christ may be lifted up!


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 21, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> He is great one but several I have heard preached and taught the word just as good.



Not to debate, but, could you pass an example?

I am always interested in what criteria one has to judge a sermon by......I've heard an awful lot of folks go by style.  But, isn't acuracy the primary goal?


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 21, 2014)

Isn't Billy Graham a mass media missionary rather than a preacher?


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Billy Graham denies the burning place (ultimately the lake of fire) and has said that keeping the Catholic sacraments can get a man into heaven. He is a false teacher who preaches a watered down Gospel and is the father of neo-evangelism.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Billy Graham denies the burning place (ultimately the lake of fire) and has said that keeping the Catholic sacraments can get a man into heaven. He is a false teacher who preaches a watered down Gospel and is the father of neo-evangelism.



If he11 is a literal eternal fire, does Heaven literally have streets of gold, mansions, music, trees, and fountains?

Billy Graham’s understanding of He11 is a place where sinners will have “a burning thirst for God that can never be quenched”

Isn't the death of a sinner "eternal separation from God?"


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Billy Graham denies the burning place (ultimately the lake of fire) and has said that keeping the Catholic sacraments can get a man into heaven. He is a false teacher who preaches a watered down Gospel and is the father of neo-evangelism.



I believe a man can get into Heaven too by keeping sacraments. That is if he believes in Jesus too.
Many Protestants believe the sacrament of baptism is necessary for salvation. Many Protestants believe the sacrament of repentance is an ongoing and necessary part of salvation. Protestants also take part in Holy Communion.
Protestants also believe Preachers are called by God. Protestants have their own Sacrament counterparts depending on the Denomination. 

I personally believe in salvation by grace alone but there are probably as many Protestants as Catholics percentage wise that believe some sacraments or works are needed for proof of salvation starting with baptism.
Repentance from sins is also a big one for Protestants.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2014)

I struggle about universal salvation as who God will have mercy on as it pertains to people who have never heard the Gospel of Jesus Christ. I guess this could be considered neo-evangelism. I'm trying to move towards a more spiritual place than a "fire & brimstone" mentality. 
Maybe people around the world who have never heard can somehow still believe in Jesus. This I don't truly understand. All I know is God will have mercy on whom he will have mercy. 
Some people say the Gospel has already been preached to the whole world. Some say the whole world knows God by his presence.
Maybe as Christians mature in Christianity and in age they see a more loving and forgiving God than a wrathful God.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Acts 3:19
Repent, then, and turn to God, so that your sins may be wiped out...

All that must be done for forgiveness from God is to believe God sent His Son, Jesus, to save us from our sins, then take up your Cross and follow Him.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> If he11 is a literal eternal fire, does Heaven literally have streets of gold, mansions, music, trees, and fountains?
> 
> Billy Graham’s understanding of He11 is a place where sinners will have “a burning thirst for God that can never be quenched”
> 
> Isn't the death of a sinner "eternal separation from God?"



Billy denies it exist, twist it anyway you like but he is a heretic.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Billy denies it exist, twist it anyway you like but he is a heretic.



How do you view the literal Heaven to be? Will you need a body to enjoy the beautiful music and streets of gold?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 22, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Acts 3:19
> Repent, then, and turn to God, so that your sins may be wiped out...
> 
> All that must be done for forgiveness from God is to believe God sent His Son, Jesus, to save us from our sins, then take up your Cross and follow Him.



What about the people who've never heard of Jesus? Is their doom in our hands?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Billy Graham denies the burning place (ultimately the lake of fire) and has said that keeping the Catholic sacraments can get a man into heaven. He is a false teacher who preaches a watered down Gospel and is the father of neo-evangelism.



Accepting Christ, being baptized and celebrating the Eucharist isn't in the plan?

My brothers in Christ are not all the same but are of one body.


Corinthians 12: 12-14

12 For as the body is one, and hath many members and all the members of that one body, being many, are one body: so also is Christ.
13 For by one Spirit are we all baptized into one body, whether we be Jews or Gentiles, whether we be bond or free; and have been all made to drink into one Spirit.
14 For the body is not one member, but many.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Nov 23, 2014)

This is the 1st time I have ever responded here..  I do lurk alot however but I just wanted to add my .02 cent worth on this subject.  1st, it does not matter what Billy Graham has said in the past, nor does it matter what the most popular TV preacher says on the subject of salvation.  What does matter is what the WORD OF GOD has to say on this subject.  I would suggest that we quit trying to make salvation difficult.  The WORD OF GOD is the best ruler to measure the way of salvation..  Very simply read the  3rd chapter of the GOSPEL of JOHN and we will learn the simplicity of salvation..  Read the entire chapter not just John 3:16.  The Pharisee's of old always tried to trick, discredit, and cause confusion of the simplicity of salvation just like the many people in our society whether they are outside the church or within the church walls..  It is not about the sacraments, no longer about the animal sacrafice, nor is it about baptism.  All of these things may or may not have their place. That is where denominations came from..  One believes you must be baptized.  One may believe you have to follow the sacraments. One says you must speak in tongues in order to prove your salvation. And so forth..  That why Sunday's in most cities around the world are more segregated than any other day of the week.  I would suggest we all get back to the basics and simply Go to the Rock of our Salvation and here what HE has to say on  the subject..  I could say more but my fingers are tired..  Hope I did not over step and I hope each of you have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  Good Day..


----------



## formula1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Great post rockinwrangler!


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 22, 2014)

rockinwrangler said:


> This is the 1st time I have ever responded here..  I do lurk alot however but I just wanted to add my .02 cent worth on this subject.  1st, it does not matter what Billy Graham has said in the past, nor does it matter what the most popular TV preacher says on the subject of salvation.  What does matter is what the WORD OF GOD has to say on this subject.  I would suggest that we quit trying to make salvation difficult.  The WORD OF GOD is the best ruler to measure the way of salvation..  Very simply read the  3rd chapter of the GOSPEL of JOHN and we will learn the simplicity of salvation..  Read the entire chapter not just John 3:16.  The Pharisee's of old always tried to trick, discredit, and cause confusion of the simplicity of salvation just like the many people in our society whether they are outside the church or within the church walls..  It is not about the sacraments, no longer about the animal sacrafice, nor is it about baptism.  All of these things may or may not have their place. That is where denominations came from..  One believes you must be baptized.  One may believe you have to follow the sacraments. One says you must speak in tongues in order to prove your salvation. And so forth..  That why Sunday's in most cities around the world are more segregated than any other day of the week.  I would suggest we all get back to the basics and simply Go to the Rock of our Salvation and here what HE has to say on  the subject..  I could say more but my fingers are tired..  Hope I did not over step and I hope each of you have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  Good Day..



Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

If by "best" you are speaking in terms of results (Salvations) you would get no argument from me.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 22, 2014)

I wouldnt consider Billy Graham a modern preacher. With that said; my favorite is the one that stands without mention of his name, and says, "it's not important that you know me but the one that sent me".


----------

